# Wismec Luxotic BF Door



## baksteen8168 (22/7/19)

Greetings All

My black Luxotic BF decided that its honeycomb door would look better with individual cells lying everywhere. Are there any vendors that stock these doors, or maybe someone's black luxotic died and they want to make a quick buck by selling me the door?







Thanks

(@Silver - I have created 2 threads for this. 1 in Wanted and another in Vendors (as I know vendors are not allowed to post anywhere else) If this is not allowed, please remove the offending thread. Thanks)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/19)

Sorted, Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

